# MK2 Orion in the sun...



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Moved house at the beginning of the week... So today while the sun was out went for a blast to blow the dust off...
Once back home thought I'd take a few pics...


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks in good nick. Had one of these as my first car back in 1997


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

you was spotted too.........:thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

That looks great mate.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning that


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

s29nta said:


> you was spotted too.........:thumb:


Blimey wasn't expected to be spotted lol



It's hardly ever out round here... Only comes out for the shows...
Wasn't speeding was I lol... :driver:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

it sounded ace:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Lovely example,brings back memories.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Under the bonnet... A old pic but not much changed under there...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looks alot better than my old 1.6gl:lol:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quality car.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! Cracking condition  An Orion was my first ever car. Definitely brings back some memories.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, I had the equipe many years ago, it looks like yours has had some love and money spent on it


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

old school , nice ride


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunning. We had a beautiful White one back in 1994, loved it!!


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> Very nice, I had the equipe many years ago, it looks like yours has had some love and money spent on it


This is a Equipe shell... Bought the best shell I could get back in 2007...
A 4 year resto in a 10x18 concrete section garage and it came back out in 2011 as above... :thumb:
Goes rather well with est 300bhp...


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Is that a turboed zetec ? How di you go about doing that ??


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

Love this, always wanted a ghia!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks pretty special in the sun, wheels suit it down to a tee.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate. Nice to see old school metal being kept alive. Is that an RS Turbo bonnet?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

craigeh123 said:


> Is that a turboed zetec ? How di you go about doing that ??


Mondeo 2 litre block, uprated pistons, roads, valve springs etc...
Focus Rs inlet and exhaust manifold... Focus Rs Turbo...
Motorsport fuel pump, Adaptronics engine management...
Fmic...
ATM using a cts stage 2 gearbox with Ap paddle clutch, and a hydraulic clutch conversion...
Have got all my Focus Rs gearbox parts sat here to do the conversion...


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome mate. Nice to see old school metal being kept alive. Is that an RS Turbo bonnet?


Yep... And bumper... :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

The Ford Onion. My brother had a black 1.3 back in the say. This thread brings back memories. Great car you have btw. 


Stephen


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Spent a few hours on the Orion with the Kestrel while the rain seems here to stay...!
My Ctek charger seems to have died so I had to do something to make me feel happier...
Luckily I still have my old chaps faithful charger so chucked that on for now...



Today's choice of products...



Pics arnt great due to poor garage lighting and a dull day outside...


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking sharp


----------



## Ghost rider22 (Apr 21, 2014)

Great work. Lovely to see an old classic still looking the business !!!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I love this... reminds me of the gary boy days!! The zvh turbo was the thing to have in the mk2 xr2's escorts etc.. we even built a mk1 fiesta cvh turbo using carb modded inlet from an early maestro turbo.. good on you for keeping one going


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning.

I had 2 orions, both 1.6i Ghia's, a 1983 A reg mk1 and a 1989 F reg mk2, loved them both.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice looking car, not seen one of the for ages!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow nice car fella and haven't seen one of these for years.
good to see one keep alive.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

I had one as my first car 14 years ago, had a few after too...
Gotta keep them going, new cars are boring!:thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Wash off quickly :thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

All cleaned up for a local afternoon car show...


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice car fella. Nice to see a old skool ford.


----------



## Monchus (Jun 28, 2014)

It´s wonderful to see cars in these conditions!

STUNNING!


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Just seen this thread and what can I say it's a stunning Looking Orion, brings back many childhood memories.

Davy


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like you need to clean your camera lense as it looks like there is marks on the car


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Looks like you need to clean your camera lense as it looks like there is marks on the car


Dropped iphone 5...
The dots move about inside the lense now :wall:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Slammedorion said:


> Dropped iphone 5...
> The dots move about inside the lense now :wall:


Oh bugger


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Oh bugger


Upgrade due soon... :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice, bit cleaner than my friends onion was, his had a hole in the floor the same as Fred Flintsones...


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

New lights outside, so thought I'd try a couple of pics of the car...


----------



## Chevyulrik (Jul 26, 2014)

Awesome looking Orion- never seen an Orion this nice.
Orion's that were driven here in Denmark were totally stock and very boring - 1.3's and 1,6's - totally stock. 
Like your wheels too - have had them on Wauxhall/Opel Kadett GSI in 15" and on a Ascona B in 17"( Wauxhall cavalier) - that looked the business back in 1995.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Clean! I like Mercury grey


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

This is moonstone blue...


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Haha had a feeling it would be cos couldn't tell from the light. Had a Mercury grey 2wd saph a few years ago 😉


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Not many left in Mercury grey now...


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Slammedorion said:


> Not many left in Mercury grey now...


Never was to start with lol


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Winter warmer... As it's sorned and collecting dust, thought as it was a nice day, I'd pull it out for dusting and some clean pics...


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

stunning looking motor fella


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely! :argie:

Ahh memories...


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning mate:thumb:


Brian


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

New phone, so a couple of pics while its out again for a shuffle round and a quick dusting off...


----------



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks spot on that fella!

Always remember my mates one, he converted it to a two door. Need to find some pics was the dark red colour with Tsw evo R's was awesome


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Think I've seen pics of that... 
My next Orion build will be awd, Cosworth, Impreza, Evo, or S3 running gear...
Once the right shell comes along I'll start looking into things more... :lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that still looks a very well cared for car and love the wheels they go well with the paint work


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Looks the mutts nuts mate. Love a classic Ford.


----------

